# OSQUERY NOT AVAILABLE ANYMORE - PACKAGE MANAGER



## juaromu (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi there:

Using 12.1-RELEASE-p4 and just realised that OSQUERY is not available via pkg install or at least the package can't be found.

I've installed in same release before and can still be found in ports but do you guys know why is not available as package?

Thanks!

Juan.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 1, 2020)

Your desired port got skipped during building the packages.

See: http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=121amd64-default&build=543888


----------

